# Paph seedpod maturity question



## bigleaf (Dec 10, 2015)

I made a cross of Paph Chiu Hua Dancer back in June 9. It finally started to turn brown a week ago. 
How long does it take for a paph seedpod to mature? Thanks!


----------



## Justin (Dec 10, 2015)

6 months can be enough for multis...if it turned brown it is ready. Just my experience.


----------



## C. Rothschild (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't think they necessary have to turn brown. Well they probably do if you're going to store them.


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2015)

Why are you growing seed pods? valenzino says cloning paphs is better


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

troy said:


> Why are you growing seed pods? valenzino says cloning paphs is better



Unmm, because he is an orchid breeder?


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2015)

Reread my last message, something about cloning


----------



## gonewild (Dec 25, 2015)

troy said:


> Reread my last message, something about cloning



Plant breeders use pollenation/seedpods to mix genetics to create new varieties.

Plant producers use cloning to reproduce an exact copy of a variety to be able to have many plants the same to sell.


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2015)

According to some people who know everything a selfing of a paph or phrag, growing from seed pod is for beginners selfing would give the same result as cloning, only cloning takes a maximum of 1 year, growing from seed pod takes 3-5 years. 1 to 2yrs from blooming time to seed pod maturity send off to flask (lab) 1- 2.5 years to get back then another 2-4 years growing to maturity, so according to some people that whole process that I just mentioned is a waste of time lol...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 12, 2016)

Who are these people who told you this??
Apparently, they don't know everything. 
First off, selfing and cloning is not the same. 
Selfing is still a process where exchange and mixing of genetic materials take place, and there will be variations among the resulting progenies. They will not be exact same copies of the parent plant. 

Second, selfing is not for beginners, but for anyone who wants to. 
Last, I don't think Paphiopedilums are cloned. 
They are all seed grown, and then some superior plants can be shared via dividing.


----------



## trdyl (Jan 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, there are quite a few "growers" out there that think a selfing is the same as cloning. Or at least the way they advertise there stuff makes you think that they do not know the difference.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 12, 2016)

That is unfortunate. 
They need to educate themselves. 

Anytime an orchid is selfed, the tag must indicate as such.
Otherwise, it is wrong.


----------



## valenzino (Jan 13, 2016)

troy said:


> Why are you growing seed pods? valenzino says cloning paphs is better



I never said that cloning Paphs is better,re-read and try to understand what i wrote...i simply stated that is not impossible as many thinks and as,some peoples know cause have real experience and not only news from web and talks...aòlready some producers doing and researching for better protocols...


----------



## valenzino (Jan 13, 2016)

bigleaf said:


> I made a cross of Paph Chiu Hua Dancer back in June 9. It finally started to turn brown a week ago.
> How long does it take for a paph seedpod to mature? Thanks!



When the pod start turning brown is time to harvest it,usually seeds inside are ready to be harvested/flasked also as "dry seeds" without waiting that the pod opens....one of the problems linked to production of dry seeds,is that sometimes we cannot see a micro fracture in the seedpod opening...and if we water the plants and the water go in the seedpod,we may loose all the seeds...


----------



## valenzino (Jan 13, 2016)

Cloning of Paphs is under study in Taiwan from many years and have already been suxcesfully experimented by a well known company,but only on maudiae type and some complexes....those plants are a first step for a research to produce those for commercial cut flower market..cause like this they can guarantee the quality of the product...those plants are not on the market so all Paphs on the market are from seeds...but many photos already available about results.
Paph cloning was succesfully achieved many years ago but left behind cause not effcicient(low number produced and too much time needed...opposite than someone seems to say)...
Cloning and selfing gives compleately different results.
In breeding sib crossing is the most used techniques to obtain much diversity and possibility to obtain superiors cultivars,but also selfing helps,particularly to partially prerserve genetics of particular cultivars and select breeding parents to be crossed with different line breeding...


----------

